# Win2000 server als server?



## Adam (8. April 2002)

Hatte schon jeamnd einen Server unter Windows 2000 Server laufen und könnte mir einpaar tipps oder gute links geben?

Währe super nett!  
mfG
Adam


----------



## reto (9. April 2002)

Was willst du denn genau wissen? Ist ein ziemlich umfangreiches Thema...


----------



## Adam (9. April 2002)

Gut, dann stell ich mal meine Frage so.
Was würdet ihr mir besser empfehlen Win 2k Server oder Linux Redhat, für meine Server. Er soll eine Server für Firearms Spiele sein und eine Homepage hosten.

MFG
Adam


----------



## reto (10. April 2002)

Nun, in Sachen Gameserver kann ich dich leider nicht beraten, Sorry.

Wenn du eine Homepage drauf hosten willst, kommt es natürlich drauf an, ob du PHP/MySQL oder ASP/MSSQL drauf laufen lassen willst, oder ob du keins von beidem brauchst (nur HTML). Wenn du ein erfahrener Windows-Anwender (und ein Newbie in Linux) bist würde ich dir schon Win2k empfehlen (ist natürlich auch ne Kostenfrage), wenn du allerdings bereits Linux Erfahrung hast, würde ich natürlich Linux vorziehen (Ist auch schneller)

PHP/MySQL->Linux (Apache)
ASP/MSSQL->Win2k (Server)


----------



## Adam (10. April 2002)

Also auf dem Server würde ich gerne den Foxserv installieren(apache,php,mysql). Ich könnt mir ja dann auch redhat saugen, LEGAL ftp.redhat.com damit hier keine mit warez ankommt:-( . Wenn du meinst das Linux 100% besser ist, dann würde ich linux nehemen. Nur win2000 server hab ich schon.


----------



## reto (10. April 2002)

Ich sag nur das Linux 99% besser ist 

Also einen Versuch wärs sicher wert! Eine Hexerei ist das schliesslich nicht, und für PHP & Co ist Linux ganz einfach besser geeignet.


----------

